# Tombstone and Dryer Lint Clay



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, I finally finished my "Lily" tombstone which was supposed to be for the contest. Just didn't like the paint job so I kept repainting it and repainting it. Weeks of rain didn't help either. It's still not how I imagined it would turn out but it will do for now.

I started with two sheets of white foam which I glued together and carved out the shape of the stone I wanted. I then drew my design on the front of the stone using a sharpee marker. (Done freehand which is something I don't usually do) I started cutting out pieces of thin wire which I inserted over the design until I made a cage that I could start adding dryer lint clay to it to build it up for that 3D effect. I added approx. 3 layers of dryer lint clay to form the Lily of the Valley leaves over the wire and then just applied the dryer lint clay directly to the styro foam to form the flower part of the design.
After much sanding of the sides of the stone, I then mixed up a batch of dryer lint and spackle and used that along the sides of the stone to get rid of the side seams where the two halves met. More sanding and then many coats of paint later.
You can view a bunch of pictures I took of the stone starting with page three in my tombstone album.

tombstones pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats really good Black Cat, too bad it didnt get a chance to get into the tombstone contest... Looking forward to your next creations...


----------

